
Ask HN: Why are Microsoft’s software eng levels super broken up? - goldenzun
Microsoft’s track starts at 59 and goes up until 70, while Google and Facebook has a smaller number of blocks, for reference: levels.fyi<p>Anyone know why Microsoft chose such a ladder?
======
zuhayeer
Creator of levels.fyi here – I touch on this a little bit on one of my Quora
answers [1]. I think it has to do with how it was originally structured and
how long Microsoft has been around. No major restructuring has really
occurred. Just what I know from talking to some people, but other Microsoft
employees could probably say best.

[1] - [https://www.quora.com/Does-Microsoft-offer-less-salary-
than-...](https://www.quora.com/Does-Microsoft-offer-less-salary-than-Google-
or-Facebook-to-a-software-engineer/answer/Zuhayeer-Musa)

~~~
sophiebits
Worth noting that Facebook comp varies by country (though you’re right that
it’s constant within).

